# Auto Fyr Stop Fire Extinguisher



## LEW100 (Jan 13, 2005)

I currently have an antique globe fire extinguisher made by the Auto Fyr Stop Co. of Philadelphia. It is in very good condition. The globe as well as the liquid inside is clear and sets in a wall bracket which contains a spring loaded firing pin that swings forward and pierces the globe upon reaching 165 degrees F. I am interested in finding out about the history of the piece and am receptive to the possibility of its sale. Please feel free to e-mail me if you have any questions. Also, photos can be provided if you so desire. 

 Thanks, "Randy"


----------



## diggerjeff (Jan 13, 2005)

those are filled with carbon tetrachloride.as well as the base is designed to automaticly drop the gernade to the ground when activated by fire.got one just like yours in my garage.


----------



## diginit (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello Lew,
 I have a later model. actually, 4 of them. Carbom tet. seems to be used in quite alot of these. Big Kitty told me that "Childs Fire Extinguisher,Uutica,N.Y.-1890-1900) used 4 ounces of Sulphuric Acid!"  Do a patent search,        
  http://www.uspto.gov/patft/index.html   
 I think this is the only way to tell for sure.


----------



## diggerjeff (Jan 14, 2005)

by the way carbon tet. was used because it will evacuate oxygen near the source of the fire. logically if you remove the oxygen the fire cant continue to burn. most of the time these units were not very effective and likley provided more peace of mind than anything else.


----------



## S.C. Warner (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice pieces of a bygone era. But you are so right about the hazard. I think I've been exposed a little to much to carbon tet. back in my industrial days. A lot of times it's used as a stock degreaser. And to clean just about anything and everything in factories before OSHA and EPA started cracking down. It's still used extensively though, power coat and dry cleaning etc.
 Interesting... it was also used as a WMD in the early wars. (I believe mustard gas.) For the reason DJ mentions, exposed to heat it becomes heavier than oxegen. Sinks into fox holes. Jeesh to think it used to be pretty common for factory workers to wash of with. I also remember the Ruby's. We had some in an old feed Mill I worked in. Very pretty.

 s.c.


----------



## WhiteLighting (Jan 17, 2005)

I have never seen a fire ex bottle nor a target ball in person,and these ones are pretty damn cool,anyone have target balls?........


----------

